# Mmmm!



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Get a cold beer, a deckchair and sit back :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No just sit back and watch the fun


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nope, leave him. I'm a firm believer in the ethos of Darwinism.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Three tonne breaking strain on those straps = One f***ed quad bike! :lol:

8)


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi specsman I like that    :wink: Graham H


----------

